# Mac OSX 10.2.8 Clean up Utility



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Need suggestions for a clean up utility to help speed up a slow Mac G4 laptop.

OSX 10.2.8

Don't think I can use Socks...............Operating System too old.

Not a Mac user; trying to help out a friend.

Help!!!!!


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Try cleaning out old files and folders, do a Repair Permissions (don't know if that exists in 10.2, but it should be in Disk Utility...) and see if that helps. Also try uninstalling any old programs and prefpanes, especially programs that run in the menubar. Another thing to try is to create a new user account and simply move files over. Besides that, there are some ways to clean out some of the caches and things (although I don't know what programs do that on 10.2, unless OnyX is available for that version). There's also a trick with cleaning out the /Library folder, but I can't remember exactly what has to be deleted there. The final step is to simply back up old files and reinstall the OS, then copy back files/folders and reinstall the apps. Considering it's 10.2, it's probably been in use for a long time, and not even OS X can keep everything perfectly clean over the years - the junk eventually adds up.


----------



## smithmdan (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks .........I'll give it a try.


----------

